# AWESOME



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i have two cichlid tanks both 10 gallons but last night i came home with about 30 rosy red feeder fish for my oscar and i decided to put two of the little reds in my male cichlid tank territorial is just the beginning of what he did to both of them reds they were alive when i went to bed last night and when i awoke this morning one of the rosy's was floating on top of the water decapitated and the other well i have not found the other.I have to say for a 2" fish that's supposed to get about 6" in length he is pretty damn aggressive he is in this tank all by himself wont let anything else in with him lol any of u have any experience with african's being this damn aggressive and territorial or is it just there nature? sorry so long but man it was awesome


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What type of cichlid is it?

but yes cichlids can be aggressive


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

labeotropheus trewavasae species


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is this the one?

heres a handy Labeotropheus trewavasae link
heres another handy Labeotropheus trewavasae link


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

u think that's something? check this....

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...ST&f=24&t=29812

I had no idea....


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

the second one innes he's almost a shade of purple and when he gets pissed man those stripes are all u see.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

those were the same species - just differant colors









I have never kept these fish so I know nothing of their behaviour - sorry


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

well i will tell u that both my african cichlids were purchased at walmart and i have not had a problem yet awesome aggression the dark blue one is the one that was terrorizing my oscar all i know is that the males are blue and the females are yellow


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah I have some red zebras and white snow morph zebras and they can get pretty aggresive they will nip aprt a feeder comet bigger than them when hungry

if you want the BOMB african then you should get a Budda :







: ... they can hang with the toughest of american cichlids and even bother them too


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that Auratus link in my previous post meets those standards too, snowcichlid


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> u think that's something? check this....
> 
> http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...ST&f=24&t=29812
> 
> I had no idea....


there is someone at pred-fish with bobme dancing banana







is that his name there (mattimeo) its placed in the signiture hehehehe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Most Cichlids are very aggressive, you should see what a Jack Dempsey may do to smaller or even a bigger fish!

In the other hand...there are peacefull cichilds like Oscar (Astronotus), Ramirezi (Apistogramma) and Festivum (Cichlasoma)!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Most Cichlids are very aggressive, you should see what a Jack Dempsey may do to smaller or even a bigger fish!
> 
> In the other hand...there are peacefull cichilds like Oscar (Astronotus), Ramirezi (Apistogramma) and Festivum (Cichlasoma)!


 these cichlids although more peacefull than most cichlids are still sometimes aggressive, but other fairly non-aggressive cichlids include angelfish, kribs & salvivis.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

guys JD's are like considered somewhat aggresive... go get yourself a trimac or even a flowerhorn
and Innes kribs can be aggresive towards smaler cichlids and really evil during beeding periods


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> and Innes kribs can be aggresive towards smaler cichlids and really evil during beeding periods


as can Rams and angelfish and salvivis and any fish that is larger than others, especially cichlids but they are generally suitable for a community tank as I have proved before (and at the moment with salvinis & angelfish)

also firemouthes, parrot cichlids and severums are generally peacefull, but many times I do not reccomend 2 of a species like with severums, in my experience they dont like other severums, however I have found that kribs and parrot cichlids get on great together in pairs or groups.

angelfish I have always had trouble with when I have had only 2, but now I have 3 and they are great, also 1 is OK but can become aggressive.

I once had a ram & angelfish which were always fighting, I ended up giving away the ram to stop them.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> and severums are generally peacefull, but many times I do not reccomend 2 of a species like with severums, in my experience they dont like other severums


 Severums can be prett mean towards each other, but if you get a pair they are amazing








and they can be pretty aggresive. They are not bullys, just dominant and powerful in my experience
i have a severum that owns a flowerhorn...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a severum that owns my piranhas


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Some of them are awesome. I have a 2'" yellow one with my Piraya, and he hunts with them and they don't fight YET... but for now it's pretty cool. I alos have 5 of them in my big tank. They are quite usefull. Whenever a goldfish hides from the Piranahs they find him and draw him out. It's quality!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> I have a severum that owns my piranhas


 nice







love the sevs


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Most feeders will destroy/eat feeder fish, but most African Cichlids prefer vegetable in their diet.


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

the agression in most cichlids is a result of territorial claims. In a small tank your cichlid has claimed the whole tank and will defend it to death. The reason pet shops manage to keep so many together is the crowded conditions keep territory from being defined. This is true of all cichlids just some carry bigger guns.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

oscars are supposed to be peaceful well i am the lucky one then because as soon as a fish gets near him fins fan out and then gulp bye bye lol


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Oscars are considered "peaceful" compared to other American Cichlids.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well of COURSE your oscar is eating stuff that is SMALLER than it; get a fish the same size as the oscar. Oscars are known for eating anything they can fit in their mouth. Anything bigger than their mouth is generally beyond their capacity/aggression tho


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

I read somewhere that convict chiclids can slow down Piranhas aggressiveness when put together in one tank. And supposedly you only need one relatively small convict to do that. Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

hey piranha 45 u did not read in my other post my pleco is close enough in size to the oscar and the oscar tries his damnest to get him


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Like I have said before, Cichlids are territorial, it will attack anything near it's territory. 
Correct me if I am wrong, but you are keeping an Oscar and a Pleco in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Oscar in a 10 Gallon wont last ya too long... they have potential to get longer than the tank itself
...and cichlids do rock... Oscars are a big peaceful american cichlid


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Peaceful? Maybe in a larger tank.
In a 10gallon, it will protect it's territory.
Soon, when the Oscar grows larger, it will be stressed and diseases will start occuring.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

unxchange said:


> Peaceful? Maybe in a larger tank.
> In a 10gallon, it will protect it's territory.
> Soon, when the Oscar grows larger, it will be stressed and diseases will start occuring.










thats the deal ... dont really want to see that happen though


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i think u all need to read my signature no where does it say i am keeping my oscar and pleco in a 10 gallon tank!!!!


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry guy, I over looked your signature. 
I read your first post though.



> i have two cichlid tanks both 10 gallons


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> I read somewhere that convict chiclids can slow down Piranhas aggressiveness when put together in one tank. And supposedly you only need one relatively small convict to do that. Can somebody confirm this?


 I have stolen one of supernates pics to deminstrate convicts and piranhas

















_feeding time at Nates house_


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

it's cool unexchange honest mistake


----------

